# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите освоить 1С - Предприятие 7.7: Астор: Ресторан 3.0 ПРОФ (общепит)

## buzz113

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста освоить данную программу. Дело в том что я ни когда не работал в 1С, собственно и нужды не возникало т.к работаю в другой сфере. Однако теперь нужно разобраться самому, чтобы потом научить ей пользоваться маму)

Итак есть 1С - Предприятие 7.7, к ней нашли конфигурацию Астор: Ресторан 3.0 ПРОФ. В интернете нашел небольшое учебное пособие http://1c-ab.r52.ru/index.php/progra...t/46?task=view может кому -нибудь тоже пригодится. 

А теперь вопросы:
1. нет ли у кого каких-либо самоучителей либо руководств по общепиту? 
2. с чего посоветуете начать?
3. есть ли сборник рецептур или нужно вручную забивать?
4. как переносить данные с одного компьютера на другой?
5. В номенклатуре при создании папки/блюда/ингредиента и т.п. ему присваивается номер, можно ли его редактировать? будет ли он выводиться в таблицах?

----------


## buzz113

Касательно вопроса №1 (не для Астора конечно а для Раруса, но на безрыбье и рак рыба):
пост №3 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...BF%D0%B8%D1%82

----------


## buzz113

Подскажите как реализовать сезонные коэффициенты?
Например для моркови:
до 1 января 20%
с 1 января 25%
(Я так понял, что имеется ввиду что каждый коэффициент действует по полгода) 

В программе есть 4 коэффициента (весна, лето, осень, зима), но в данном случае оба временных  периода залезли на 1/2 "зимы"

----------


## buzz113

Здравствуйте, подскажите еще вот какую вещь:
Как правило базовой единицей ингредиентов является кг, однако при составлении калькуляции на 1 порцию удобнее использовать граммы, поэтому приходится вводить еще коэффициент для перевода 0.001 для каждого ингредиента, но так как их много то получается очень муторно. Вопрос: нельзя ли применить коэффициент перевода кг в гр для всей номенклатуры?

----------


## buzz113

Подскажите почему при создании блюда не могу ввести розничную цену (не активно), она считается автоматически из себестоимости ингредиентов + нп. Однако в демонстрационной базе розничную цену можно самому забивать.

И еще где в асторе находится форма чтобы создавать *меню*

----------


## buzz113

Помогите хоть как составить МЕНЮ




> Справочник «Меню» предназначен для составления меню и вывода его на печать. Справочник заполняется на основе справочника «Товары» элементами, имеющими, как правило, признак «блюдо».


Ни где не могу его найти:( Нашел «Заказ Калькуляция»(«План-меню»)



> Документ «Заказ Калькуляция» (План-меню) предназначен для автоматизации планирования производства и закупок продуктов. В табличную часть документа выбираются блюда, для приготовления которых требуется узнать точное количество ингредиентов, и их количество. Документ автоматически формирует документ «Заказ Кладовщику» с необходимым количеством ингредиентов для производства блюд указанных в документе «Заказ калькуляция». Расчет потребного количества продуктов для производства блюда производится на основе документа «Калькуляционная карта», действующего на дату формирования документа «Заказ калькуляция» для каждого блюда в табличной части документа.


но это не то

----------

